

No anonymous search: Scroogle.org is down again - KoSS4U
http://www.scroogle.org/cgi-bin/scraper.htm

======
s2r2
<http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/scroogle.org>

it's up (possibly again) at the moment

~~~
samdk
Try a search.

The site is up, but it's not functional. Apparently they relied on a simple,
static interface to search and Google has removed it, so they aren't able to
perform searches anymore. (Which they will tell you if you do try to do a
search.)

~~~
s2r2
oh...right. My fault, sorry.

More information here: <http://www.scroogle.org/cgi-bin/nbbw.cgi> „We regret
to announce that our Google scraper may have to be permanently retired, thanks
to a change at Google. It depends on whether Google is willing to restore the
simple interface that we've been scraping since Scroogle started five years
ago. Actually, we've been using that interface for scraping since Google-
Watch.org began in 2002.“

